# alcohol-free drugstore hairspray



## kimmy (Jul 19, 2009)

one that holds pretty well, too, please!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 20, 2009)

Don't know if this is a UK only product but if you can get hold of it Aussie Volume + Gloss hairspray is amazing, does exactly what it say on the tin and it gives firm but flexble hold that brushes out easily.


----------

